# 1936? Shelby Flyer



## fuzzyktu (Jun 22, 2012)

Found her on craigslist in New Jersey!  Aluminum fenders and aluminum delta front loader.  Lobdell seat and cool speedo.  Would love to know the exact year if anyone knows and if the aluminum fenders were an option one year or through out the production run.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 22, 2012)

Congrats on a killer find!  

PM sent...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 22, 2012)

First of all...I want the precious!

36 or 37 with those deep fenders and truss rod set up.

The fenders are probably not aluminum, but polished stainless steel (use a magnet)...they generally match the tank which is strange, but those are the correct fenders.

The light does not have the S in the body, also strange, but maybe it was never intended on having a hornlight as most of these do.

Could have come down to that is how Shelby Flyers were made available that year versus the Shelby badged bicycles like Flying Cloud, Cadillac, etc...

I cultivate NJ and I don't know how I missed this, oh yeah, my search engine sucks since ebay has closed most of the national searches down!

Chris


----------



## catfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Shelby did make Aluminum fenders. And they are original to the bike.


----------



## Dave K (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow that is a great great bike!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzyktu (Jun 22, 2012)

Stainless is not magnetic either.  They are aluminum for sure.  Stainless does not corrode like aluminum and these fenders are practically weightless.

Connected by DROID on Verizon Wireless


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice truck too.


----------



## chitown (Jun 23, 2012)

*Love those deep dish Aluminums!*



catfish said:


> Shelby did make Aluminum fenders. And they are original to the bike.




Did Shelby actually manufacturer those or did they get them from wald or another accessory supplier? Asking because I have seen these on a few machines besides Shelby. (Evinrudes, one of my Monarks, a Manton Smith Golden Zephyr, Firestone/Monarks)

*Beautiful bike!!! Congrats on the find! 
*


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice find. Those fenders look aluminum to me- have that classic grey-age look to them. It can be easy to forget just how cachet good aluminum products were to people before WWII. It was expensive stuff and the exception to the rule, unlike today. Nice old Chevy there too.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Jun 23, 2012)

The 51 is my fishin truck


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 23, 2012)

That's amazing, did the seller know what they had?


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2012)

chitown said:


> Did Shelby actually manufacturer those or did they get them from wald or another accessory supplier? Asking because I have seen these on a few machines besides Shelby. (Evinrudes, one of my Monarks, a Manton Smith Golden Zephyr, Firestone/Monarks)
> 
> *Beautiful bike!!! Congrats on the find!
> *




I'm sure the fenders were made for Shelby by McCally. They made parts for all the Bicycle MFGs.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 23, 2012)

I saw that bike on CL! AWESOME!! Cool score!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 24, 2012)

Those fenders were made by McCauley and according to an ad I saw, Shelby promoted some models in polished aluminum, but I cannot recall seeing a single real world example in aluminum and spoke with a veteran collector (that I won't name drop) and he said that Shelby did not assemble bicycles whose fenders were produced in aluminum....but that could have just been the fluted fenders the conversation was around.
As you can see, I have a couple of these models with my deluxe having a stainless steel tank, but it is plated this way as are the fender to match.
I thought a magnet wouldn't stick to stainless steel, but I was wrong (attached to tanks as well), please try a magnet on yours to put my curiousity to rest...I understand what it looks like.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 25, 2012)

Magnets will stick to my stainless Shelby tank also, I think it has to do with how much nickle is used....I once read that there are a couple types of stainless steel, if a magnet sticks then its cheaper quality.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Jun 25, 2012)

Magnet doesn't stick.  They are aluminum.


----------



## MBP (Jun 25, 2012)

Any way you look at it.... That's a BEAUTIFUL bike!   Fabulous score!


----------



## Mike A (Nov 29, 2013)

*Very Similar Bike*

I have no info on mine other than that it's spposed to be a 1936 Shelby.  Mine has steel fenders and a taillight (anyone know where to find the rest of it?).  The patina looks great, but it isn't the original paint, it used to be red.

Mike


----------



## geosbike (Dec 1, 2013)

*nice find with all the bells & whistles*

nice find with all the bells & whistles


----------



## bike (Dec 2, 2013)

*Those deep fends*

have always been called McCaulley (buffalo ny) by folks I know, but I never searched out a catalog

newer ad:
http://vintageadsandbooks.com/mccau...ge-1966-new-again-magic-bicycle-parts-ad.html


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 2, 2013)

catfish said:


> Shelby did make Aluminum fenders. And they are original to the bike.




Oh yes they did....very rare.


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice find Kevin... Hope all is well with you.. E


----------



## Mike A (Dec 11, 2013)

*Taillight identification*

Can anyone tell me what tis taillight is supposed to look like or who made it etc?  I'm trying to get the missing parts for it.  See my pictures above...

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 11, 2013)

Mike A said:


> Can anyone tell me what tis taillight is supposed to look like or who made it etc?  I'm trying to get the missing parts for it.  See my pictures above...
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike




I sold a '37 Shelby a few years back that had a Delta mouse.
I have one on my '37 Rollfast, but without a pic handy.
It is very hard to find, extremely hard to find without battery acid damage or dents, and almost never, never with an intact lens.
And, the are pricey at 300.00 plus.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Shelby-Cadillac-Fully-Loaded!&highlight=mouse
Chris


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice set up.... I think Catfish has one of these lights.


----------



## vincev (Dec 11, 2013)

Love the truck! I have a 54 in solid condition.Mine runs great and looks "right off the farm'.


----------



## Mike A (Nov 5, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> I sold a '37 Shelby a few years back that had a Delta mouse.
> I have one on my '37 Rollfast, but without a pic handy.
> It is very hard to find, extremely hard to find without battery acid damage or dents, and almost never, never with an intact lens.
> And, the are pricey at 300.00 plus.
> ...




THANK YOU! ! !  I'll be on the lookout for one.  If you can come up with a pic of the one on your Rollfast, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Mike A (Nov 5, 2014)

poolboy1 said:


> Nice set up.... I think Catfish has one of these lights.




Thanks.  I'll see if I can get a hold of him and find out.

Mike


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 5, 2014)

*Shelby*

Excellent find! Very nice ......Nice survivor...Keep it real...original patina.....


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 5, 2014)

*I agree 100 percent*



SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Excellent find! Very nice ......Nice survivor...Keep it real...original patina.....




You're very lucky. This is the bike I've been longing for. Congrads to you man. Rob.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 5, 2014)

>>>>WWWOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<<<<<<<:eek:


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 5, 2014)

*Hate to burst your bubble...*

You guys realize this thread is super old and this bike ended up in hands of a fellow caber who swiped the seat and scattered the rest all over country.  I owned those fenders briefly.  I was pretty sickened to see it parted though.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 5, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> You guys realize this thread is super old and this bike ended up in hands of a fellow caber who swiped the seat and scattered the rest all over country.  I owned those fenders briefly.  I was pretty sickened to see it parted though.




Ouch... That was a beautiful bike


----------



## slick (Nov 6, 2014)

That Shelby is alive and well. Seen here next to my Speedline. The bike is in great hands with a fellow collector.


----------



## thatonejohn (Nov 6, 2014)

The painted parts may still be together.  Looks like just about everything else has been replaced.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 6, 2014)

*I am the care taker of this bicycle & I saved what I could ...*



thatonejohn said:


> The painted parts may still be together.  Looks like just about everything else has been replaced.




The money parts were SOLD ( Horizontal Lobdell seat - Travelog speedo & aluminum fenders ) before I could get the whole bicycle from the guy who was parting it out - So I purchased the carcass which was EVERYTHING but those 3 items -- I cleaned up the wheelset - repacked & re-greased the hubs - BB - headset -- I replaced the bars to my liking to period correct Torrington long horns - added the correct Shelby grips & put on a period correct saddle & chrome Shelby fenderset with a original Delta Silver ray light up front & an original Delta defender on the back - added the horn & pedals -- I saved what I could - The color is not the normal Shelby wheat tone - it is more of a tan - I am glad I saved it & lucky to be able to ride this Shelby another day --- Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## blasterracing (Nov 6, 2014)

*Shelby*

Great job saving what you could Frank.  Bike looks very nice!

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 6, 2014)

*Savior*

Right on !


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 6, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> The money parts were SOLD ( Horizontal Lobdell seat - Travelog speedo & aluminum fenders ) before I could get the whole bicycle from the guy who was parting it out - So I purchased the carcass which was EVERYTHING but those 3 items -- I cleaned up the wheelset - repacked & re-greased the hubs - BB - headset -- I replaced the bars to my liking to period correct Torrington long horns - added the correct Shelby grips & put on a period correct saddle & chrome Shelby fenderset with a original Delta Silver ray light up front & an original Delta defender on the back - added the horn & pedals -- I saved what I could - The color is not the normal Shelby wheat tone - it is more of a tan - I am glad I saved it & lucky to be able to ride this Shelby another day --- Ride Vintage - Frank
> 
> View attachment 177977





Good job Frank!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 7, 2014)

*Thank you ..... thank you very much .....*

Thanks Tim - Joe & Ethan ..... It would've been a shame for this to be in parts piles here there & everywhere .....

Some will argue " It's not original " ... Whatever - it is on the road & still around & being enjoyed by myself - the rider & care taker - plus it still represents what it once was & it is still optioned as it would've or could've been assembled originally ... I am happy it came out as good as it did & glad it is a part of my stable .... 

Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## Mike A (May 20, 2015)

My blue Shelby (many photos above) appears to be original patina, but when I opened up the tank, it is bright red inside.  I'm wondering if it was red at one time, or if they are all red inside.  Still looking for the rest of the taillight!  I ride mine all the time.  Can anyone show me the guts of their fender that looks like mine so I can be sure that this should be a Delta Mouse?  I don't want to spend a bunch of money on the light if it is wrong.  THANKS!

Mike A


----------



## Hpwraps (May 20, 2015)

Oops just realized how old this post was.


----------



## bricycle (May 20, 2015)

Hpwraps said:


> Oops just realized how old this post was.




that's ok, reviving old threads is kool!


----------



## dfa242 (May 20, 2015)

bricycle said:


> that's ok, reviving old threads is kool!




Especially with a bike like that - Hpwraps, that's nice!


----------



## Hpwraps (May 20, 2015)

Thanks, dfa242. Trying to decide what to do with it. I love the lines of it.


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 20, 2015)

Nice bike!!Give it a good clean/lube new (or old..)tires and its good to go!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 20, 2015)

1938



1940-41 Fenders, rack, and guard added



With Shelby its hard to tell year and there was so much variation with the McCauley parts used through sooo many retailer...plus there is no serial number database.
Those truss rods appeared in '38, so did this style of fenders.  Front fender single hole without conduit would indicate a light-only torpedo, but in either case before '40 when the 2 holes and typically the biscuit light appeared.
Paint schemes for Shelby occurred in '40, so my personal opinion is that you have a '39 +/- mid range bike...I would need to see the wear on the top tubes better, but doubtful it was a no-nose or there would be more head tube wear and since electrification was not tank wired, doubt it was banana tanked either.
Chris


----------



## rollfaster (May 20, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> View attachment 215531
> View attachment 215532
> Chris




Both are beautiful bikes. Straight and curved down tubes. My favorite of all frames.


----------



## Hpwraps (May 21, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Both are beautiful bikes. Straight and curved down tubes. My favorite of all frames.




Great education thanks.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 21, 2015)

Mike A said:


> My blue Shelby (many photos above) appears to be original patina, but when I opened up the tank, it is bright red inside.  I'm wondering if it was red at one time, or if they are all red inside.  Still looking for the rest of the taillight!  I ride mine all the time.  Can anyone show me the guts of their fender that looks like mine so I can be sure that this should be a Delta Mouse?  I don't want to spend a bunch of money on the light if it is wrong.  THANKS!
> 
> Mike A




Mike A  .... Where are the "(Many photos above)" ... I see no photos ????


----------



## Conkity (May 28, 2015)

I love that Black one!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 4, 2021)

Parting that Shelby was a crime against nature...


----------



## Oldnut (May 13, 2021)

The 37 I got last week


----------

